# Maid needed for family



## Mr.toma (Feb 15, 2013)

a femal maid is required for a nice family in alain - abu dhabi ,should know english,between 25 - 40 years old . for part or full time job , on her visa ,
we pay a good salary and acommodation .
for more info call _/snip_


----------



## Mr.toma (Feb 15, 2013)

*Philipina maid needed*

A doctors's family looking for philipina female live in house maid. should be between 20 - 35 years old for cleaning and ironing , must speaks english.
We offer a good salary (1200 - 1400 Dhs), meals and acommodation .


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Mr.toma said:


> ...philipina female live in house maid... We offer a good salary (1200 - 1400 Dhs), meals and acommodation.


I believe the minimum requirement written in UAE maid contract is 1500 AED for Filipina maids.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Mr.toma said:


> on her visa


If she has her own visa, then she's already sponsored by someone else. The only way to have a maid with a visa, is to use an agency.

Employing home help under someone else's sponsorship is not allowed and carries huge fines.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

ccr said:


> I believe the minimum requirement written in UAE maid contract is 1500 AED for Filipina maids.


The minimum wage for a Filapina maid is 1,460 Dhs per month - or the equivalent of 400 US Dollars. This agreement was made between the UAE and the Philippines last year.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> The minimum wage for a Filapina maid is 1,460 Dhs per month - or the equivalent of 400 US Dollars...


Filipina ~ Filapina
1500 ~ 1460
To-may-to ~ To-mah-to

It was really a rhetorical comment


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

ccr said:


> Filipina ~ Filapina
> 1500 ~ 1460
> To-may-to ~ To-mah-to
> 
> It was really a rhetorical comment


Either way the wages are a bit pathetic to start with aren't they?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> Either way the wages are a bit pathetic to start with aren't they?


But the post says _good salary 1200-1400_ so it must be good, I am sure they are offering one day off a month also.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> But the post says _good salary 1200-1400_ so it must be good, I am sure they are offering one day off a month also.


But it's below the minimum wage allowed for a Filipina - so no, it's not a good salary. 2,000 dhs would be a good salary.

There are levels for different nationalities. Some aren't even allowed to work as home help anymore.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

pretty certain fcjb was being sarcastic there .. 

@fcjb gotta use the smileys / emoticon's ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I wish they would require all maids to be at least 30 so they have a bit more years on them and maybe a bit more of a sense of themselves so they dont allow people to take advantage of them so much  Really is sad that someone thinks 1200 is a good salary.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Really is sad that someone thinks 1200 is a good salary.


It is all relative as 1200 is a good salary somewhere in the 3rd world. We don't know where the good doctor is from...


----------

